# Critique my jumping position!



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I apologize if the photos are too fuzzy - they are screen shots from videos and I am also posting the video two of them came from. I currently take Dressage lessons once a week and jumping lessons once every two weeks. I am delighted with how me and Jynxy have progressed and wanted the opinions of some of my most respected horse people - fellow HF'ers! I am aware of my weaknesses and I work hard to overcome them and I am perfectly fine with harsh critiques - it's how I learn best! Thanks guys!

Reference - this was me in October with no current jumping lessons. Despite winning the class, I CRIED when I saw these because it was so unacceptable to me. I immediately started jumping lessons: 



















Poor Jynxy! She's such a good spirit! These are from the last few weeks!









2'0" vertical, slightly long spot, video still from video below









2'6" scary vertical with white picket fence filler, stillshot from video below! Haha you can see in the video she tries to dodge a little so I rode a bit defensive!









3'0" vertical! I love this horse, so athletic. This was a crossrail and then three stride to the vertical and she stayed so calm! Taken from a separate video taken by my instructor! (Not shown)

Video doing a 2'0-2'6" course at home:
http://youtu.be/3mUEXk4wVDI

Thanks guys! I know we're not great but she's a game little mare and we're working hard! Her partboarder wants to do eventing with her this summer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow! Great improvement from those first two pictures!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Wow MM! Sooo much improvement. _

_Your leg is much more solid in the more recent pictures. You are giving a lot more with your hands and you aren't jumping over the pommel of your saddle._

_Keep up the good work!_


----------



## Stilton (Oct 31, 2008)

The main thing i noticed in the video is that you sit back too early over the jump and this is making you jab your horse in the mouth as you land. Try and stay with the movement for longer and don't start sitting up over the jump.
You need to lift your hands on the flat and bring them back so you have a bend in the elbow. As you're approaching some of the jumps your arms are stuck straight out, then as you're going over the jump you pull them back. It needs to be the other way round. You need to maintain your contact on the approach and give more when your horse takes off as at the moment you are catching your horse in the mouth.
She lands on the wrong lead a few times too, as you're approaching keep her dead straight then when you take off put your inside leg on and open your inside rein slightly to give her some bend and she should land on the correct leg.
Also i think your stirrups could go up a hole.

Fantastic improvement from the first pictures! Well done!


----------



## MillieSantana (Feb 17, 2013)

I agree with Stilton, you need to stay with the jump a little longer. Your immediate release is good, but later in the jump you take it back and jab her. Great improvment, keep working on it! And cute horse! Gypsy?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Thank you guys! I agree - I know I tend to plop on her back and jab her. I will work harder on that! Agreed about stirrups, they were put up one hole as you can see in the 3'0" pic and that felt a lot better!

Hahahahaha, nope, she's just a PMU Paint! Her daddy was a registered Paint and her dam was a Draft/Paint type. She's my $800 wonder baby! Jumping 3'0" in her sleep and schools up to 2nd Level Dressage! <3 Best money ever spent on a horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MillieSantana (Feb 17, 2013)

ahhh, draft on the mother's side, no wonder. She's too feathered for a pure paint. Same with Millie, she's a pure QH, but a ant champ for barrels. 500$, a perfect trail horse, and loves to jump, I loves her!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

If you were my student, you would not be coursing around. You would be doing grid work. Learning to quiet down your hands, give an appropriate release, keep your mare straight and in front of your leg, getting your heels down, and working on your 2 point. 
No looking down. In most of your shots, and in most of the video, you're looking at the dirt. 
Know your striding. If you're riding a line, and it's a three stride line, then ride it in three strides. Don't run to the base of your second fence coming out, and expect it to just work itself out. 
So while I can appreciate the progression of your jumping position, i don't agree with an unbalanced rider jumping around a 2ft + course without the basics solidly in place.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Definitely lots of improvement. Lessons are paying off for you.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I glance down to check my leads after a fence. And the course was not done with my coach present, I was riding with my bestie. While I appreciate your input and shall definitely take certain pointers to heart and know I have several weaknesses, I've been riding for 28 years and I am not a rank novice. I suffer from scoliosis and as a result my position often suffers and I need to compensate, but "unbalanced" is a bit much. I will work on keeping my eyes up and definitely agree my hands/arms need work. I will also work harder on keeping her between my legs as she is newish to jumping and does tend to drift. Thank you for your critique!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Subscribing to reply later. Agree wholeheartedly with Oxer. Lots of improvement, but lots needs to be worked on before course work, or bigger fences.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I think at this point you need to learn to feel your leads, because you look like you've gotten into the habit of looking for your leads in the air, and occasionally before you hit the jump, which can turn into tipping, then into stopping, then into eating dirt (ask me how I know). 
Although I don't see an unbalanced rider at all, and think you did ride that course well... I'd like to see you comitting to your distances a little more, if you're GOING to take the long, push for the long, especially with a horse thats a bit of a greenie over fences. If you're confident, they're confident and you're less likely to stumble.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Thank you alexis! I agree. I went back and watched and my "checking" is just too blatant. Also as my scoliosis affects my neck and shoulders, it's more difficult to look as "up". We've been working on gridwork pretty steady, and I will be taking the advixe given here and not jumping a course again without my instructor. I can see my weaknesses and above all else, I don't want my horse suffering and it appears she is slightly from my inability to stay as quiet as necessary and my horrible habit of collapsing to soon after a fence!

Thanks a ton guys, definetly a lot to work on and think about! I won't be showing this year, so hopefully a year of jumping lessons will have us blowing away the competition next year!

I've also changed Dressage coaches and although only 3 lessons in, we've made leaps and bounds in progess. So excited to re-evuluate in a year!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Great improvement! The biggest thing I see is you need to move with the horse. It is fine to get a bit more "defensive" before a jump - sitting up more - if you need it, but I saw you bouncing a little bit. You seem to be a little left behind and coming down into the saddle before you need to after the jump. Just hold your position before and after the jump and let your horse close your hip angle, a lot harder than it sounds! Also, I would highly recommend at least a few strides before the first jump, go into in more of a two point rather than just sitting in a light three point throughout the course. 

Your horse is also rushing a little bit, make sure you keep him steady. It helps to count out in rhythm to the beats so you aren't tricking yourself into thinking your horse is steady. Jynx has a wonderful expression, just keep him steady, hold two point, and go with him!


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Try holding your release longer and sitting up a little later after the jump . Also , it might help if you shorten your stirrups and keep a bit of bend in your knee (stick your booty out😜) and flatten our back over his neck a little more . Drop your boobs down and stick your butt out basically , love your horse too 😍
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MISSMELODY (Jan 31, 2013)

The first two pics...OH DEAR LORD! awful. The next ones are SOOOO much better, I can tell you have worked hard. I comend you on recognizing that you needed improvement and taking action. Well done
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LexyBlake (Jul 28, 2013)

Here are some tips. Put up a cross rail and continue jumping over until you feel like you are just automatically doing these things. Keep your hands up and elbows in. Remember to put the stirrup higher to the ball of your foot so that you can keep your heels down. Try turning your leg outside a bit so that you are not gripping with your knees. In your head try thinking "push my heels to the horses nose" It will help. We also don't want to be simply standing up in the saddle. We want to keep our butt centered in the in the middle of the saddle. Keep working on it.


----------

